# Roubaix/Tarmac - How suitable for Di2 wiring are they?



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I cant' find the information I'm after. Specifically,

Do the Di2/Ui2 bikes have different holes/mounts/routing to run the wires 'better' than a cable shift version? Or is the frame exactly the same?

I know/believe that I will be going electronic shifting at some point, but I know I cannot (don't want to) spend the level on investment upfront to go there with my next bike purchase. If I can buy something like a 2012 Roubaix S-Works frame and fit my DA7800 group, or maybe just buy the Expert with 6700 and use that, and know that I can switch out to Di2/Ui2 in a couple of years time and it'll mount/route beautifully, then that would be some good added peace of mind.

I just can't tell (haven't been able to seem them in the shops yet) where/how they route the wires, and if it's a) neat (I'd like to have the wires in the frame pretty much everywhere, just popping out at shifter, battery and derailleurs) b) different frame bosses/holes to a standard cable bike.

Thanks,


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't know much about this but was on the calfee website under carbon repair and they had info on retrofitting for di2. Leads me to believe there is a way to get it done. They may have info there.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IIRC, the 2012 Tarmac Pro frameset has access ports for Di/ Ui2 wiring - and pics on their website seem to substantiate this. But to be sure, I suggest submitting a question to Spec's customer support.


----------



## srh04 (May 1, 2008)

Tarmac SL4 and Roubaix SL3 both run internal cables and are Di2 capable. Tarmac SL3 is not.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

srh04 said:


> Tarmac SL4 and Roubaix SL3 both run internal cables and are Di2 capable. Tarmac SL3 is not.


Thanks, so that means if you get a cable shifting Tarmac SL4 or Roubaix SL3, it is just as suitable for routing the Di2 wires as a Tarmac SL4/Roubaix SL3 that was factory equipped?

I can understand someone who already has a bike that they're upgrading to Di2 putting up with a 'non-standard' wiring mount system, but given I'm starting from scratch, I want to be able to run both options without issues.

Thanks.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

As far as I can see in these images, holes in the frame look the same ... so it's exactly the same frame for Di2 or cable systems? So the reason the Tarmac SL3 isnt as suitable for Di2 is simply because with external cable routing it would require some method to attach the wiring to the outside of the tubes?











https://i653.photobucket.com/albums...alized-s-works-roubaix-sl3-2011-road-bike.jpg


----------

